# Crypts in black water



## bacarospo (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm an old fan of these plants.
This is my old setup terrarium (1 years ago):
http://it.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/arambanjo2001/detail?.dir=4f17&.dnm=6fddre2.jpg&.src=ph
Few species for a short period, I know, but now as now I'm looking to keep other crypts in a Parosphromenus tank (very acid water), with a little emerged zone.
Wich are the best species for this type of water?
(pH<5, E.C. 50-100 microsiemens/cm)
Is possible to use peat moss and soil?
Is it a good idea use live sphagnum moss over the mixed peat/soil?
(all around the plants)

Let me know.

Best Regards,
Fabio

P.S.
first post in this forum...this is the better section.
P.P.S
Sorry for my english


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Fabio's pics (selection):


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Fabio,

Great to have you here! Welcome among like-minded folks! :hug: 



> now I'm looking to keep other crypts in a Parosphromenus tank (very acid water), with a little emerged zone.


Grow them submersed!



> Wich are the best species for this type of water? (pH<5, E.C. 50-100 microsiemens/cm)


Almost all blackwater species will do: I'd head for pH 3.5-4 with most _Parosphromenus_ and blackwater _Cryptocoryne_ species. (Conductivity is less an issue.)



> Is possible to use peat moss and soil?


I'd recommend acid beech leaf mould (also for growing blackwater crypts submersed!). Have a look here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/13862-peat-swamp-habitat-for-crypts-germany.html. Incidentally, this is going to be a _Parosphromenus parvulus_ tank...  (Haven't got around to raise the water level yet.)



> Is it a good idea use live sphagnum moss over the mixed peat/soil? (all around the plants)


I've been growing _Sphagnum_ spp. quite a lot with crypts. Emersed they can be a bit weedy but I love them growing submersed which is also great for the fish offspring!


----------



## bacarospo (Jun 21, 2005)

> Grow them submersed


completely submersed?
roots and leafs under the water?



> I've been growing _Sphagnum_ spp. quite a lot with crypts. Emersed they can be a bit weedy but I love them growing submersed which is also great for the fish offspring


Ok. I'm thinking of a semi-emerseed zone. In other words I'm going to do a little zone under the water level (1 in.). Some leaf and flower out of water.
Isn't a good idea?

Regards,
Fabio


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> completely submersed? roots and leafs under the water?


Sure, Fabio! None of these crypts are primarily adapted to grow emersed (i.e. except for short periods of drought, you'll find them growing submersed in undisturbed habitats).



> Ok. I'm thinking of a semi-emerseed zone. In other words I'm going to do a little zone under the water level (1 in.). Some leaf and flower out of water.


Unless you're keeping your _Parosphromenus_ in a tall paludarium rather than an aquarium, you'll loose quite a lot of water volume. Most blackwater crypts are adapted to flower submersed, so you can observe even flowering in a regular tank. You'll need a little more patience on average, since emersed plants tend to flower somewhat earlier (mainly due to higher light levels, I suppose). However, you'll see more of the leaves when they're growing submersed.


----------

